# Target Bows



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

to bad i just sold a beautiful one that would have been great for you but i can tell you some great choices 
bowtechs, constitution, brigadier, sentinel
pse, money maker x, shark x, mojo 3d
Mathews, dld, conquest, triumph 
Hoyt, contender,pro-elite 
there are many others but the ones i listed are great for spots 3d and any target archery activities


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

i just got a mathews apex 7 on march 6th and i love it. already split an arrow.

its heavy though. bare bow it weighs 4.9 pounds. rock solid at full draw though.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Mach12 said:


> to bad i just sold a beautiful one that would have been great for you but i can tell you some great choices
> bowtechs, constitution, brigadier, sentinel
> pse, money maker x, shark x, mojo 3d
> Mathews, dld, conquest, triumph
> ...


Yep. He pretty much nailed it on the head. Sentinel, Brigadier, Contender Elite, Pro Elite, Money Maker, Bow Madness. All great bows.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Unless you can shoot some first or atleast hold them, I would hold off. 

You don't need a target bow for target shooting, it helps but is by no means necessary


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Shoot everything you can, and choose the one you like the best.
I would suggest looking at an Athens Exceed 300, a new company but they are making a big hit.
Also look into the Hoyt and Mathews lines, they are nice.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> Shoot everything you can, and choose the one you like the best.
> I would suggest looking at an Athens Exceed 300, a new company but they are making a big hit.
> Also look into the Hoyt and Mathews lines, they are nice.


Shot the exceed at vegas, and it is a home run. If i wasn't gunning to make hoyt staff, I would be getting a white one


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

There is an Athens staffer at my shop who has the FIRST Exceed made (as in, he shoots the first prototype of the bow). He let me try it one day, and I have to say I wasn't too impressed. It was nice enough, and I didn't hate it. But, it wasn't the smoothest, it is not the fastest, and it has a good amount of vibration. I much prefer the Sentinel. But, to each his own.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> There is an Athens staffer at my shop who has the FIRST Exceed made (as in, he shoots the first prototype of the bow). He let me try it one day, and I have to say I wasn't too impressed. It was nice enough, and I didn't hate it. But, it wasn't the smoothest, it is not the fastest, and it has a good amount of vibration. I much prefer the Sentinel. But, to each his own.


i know the bowtechs that I have shot have been some of the nicest bows, but everyone is different like you said.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't know too much about competition/target bows but get one that has not necessarily a really long axle-to-axle length but one that has a long riser, get one that you feel comfortable with and one that feels really good in your hand and when it is shot. Hope this helps you in finding a target/competition bow.


----------



## hunter 14 (Jan 19, 2010)

I bought a used Hoyt Vantage X8 for 3D shooting and it is a very nice bow with good speed but you should try diffrent bows to see what is the best for you.


----------



## Leopard1 (Mar 2, 2010)

martin shadowcat, rytera nemisis or elite XLR but thats just my opinion


----------



## valgal17 (Mar 2, 2010)

N7709K said:


> Unless you can shoot some first or atleast hold them, I would hold off.
> 
> You don't need a target bow for target shooting, it helps but is by no means necessary


^^This is true. I just got into archery like 7 months ago and have been shooting a "cheap" hunting bow, the Bear Truth 2 Ultra Lite. I went out to Academy and bought it in the ready to hunt package just so I could do archery instead of PE in school. I actually went and placed first in my state for indoor championships. Its great to have a nice new bow, but its more important that you perfect your form and shooting technique more than anything else :wink:


----------



## bowmaster78 (Mar 13, 2010)

im shootin bow for my ffa team at school and im shootin a old pse that my grandpa used to hunt with and so far im doin pretty good with it.... i think it just depends on what kind of bow you prefer... i like a nice heavy bow. to me its easier to hold steady but best wishes


----------

